# Karma is scheduled to be spayed on 7/27/2010!!



## jennjenn5282 (Jul 6, 2010)

I need to let off some steam and this seems to be a good place to do it.

As some of you know about my four-legged daughter and how much my family adores her and we are getting into weight pulling with her. We have found about some obstacles about shows since she hasn't been spayed and she is not registed. Now please before you lash out at me for not getting it done sooner hear me out. We have listed reasons other than competing of why we are doing it. Please be kind.

1. She is not registed. Yes, she is a product of a BYB but I you couldn't tell unless I told ya. Her Daddy, however, is registered is of Klaus bloodline (I cannot find any info on it though) but her blue mom however wasn't (I say "wasn't" because she was stolen from the owner when Karma was about 6 months old). When we take to dog functions people have commented heavilly how her comformation and temperament is a great example of a APBT. I have researched on the internet on what APBTs should look and act and I have to agree with them. She isn't perfect is this aspect but she is pretty dang close. But none of this means anything without papers and neither would her puppies.

2. I want to extend my dog family but not this way. Getting more involved in the Pit Bull community, I am contstantly reminded about the population problems we have more so than I did before I become a pit bull owner 12 years ago. Don't get me wrong, Karma would make an EXCELLENT mother. But as a mother myself, it scares me that she might have complications during pregancy. Another thing is that she came from a litter of FOURTEEN PUPPIES. Knowing my luck, she would do the same thing, and that would be too expensive.

3. I don't want to become a BYB. We know where most of her litter mates are now and all of them have become beautiful inside and out. They are all in loving homes and we still see her dad sometimes. We thought at first "well we might breed her just one time to keep this bloodline going since the demenor and build is great". This is still being a BYB. "She was the only blue female out of the litter". This is still a BYB. I promise you it wasn't about selling puppies and making money. I DID want to look at a breeding with her by a code of ethics but....THIS IS STILL A BYB. I might not be able to stop everybody here from being a BYB, but I can stop myself from adding to the problem 

4. Even if we did decide to breed her, nobody would with her. I only want the best for my son and 4-legged daughter. With Karma, we wanted to breed her with only a stud with papers that would meet the "breeders code of ethics". But then I asked myself "if breeders are going by the code of ethics, why would they breed to a non-papered dog?" Plus, again, it would be expensive. We actually had a stud "wish list" and the cheapest stud fee was $1000.00. Needless to say, that flew out the window.

5. Karma can do so much MORE if she is spayed. We attended a UKC WP earlier this year to try Karma out on a cart. They asked the usualy questions about her: Is she registed? No, Is she spayed? No. They told us that if we did have her spayed alot of organizations like UKC have a "limited license" for non papered dogs. She would be able to compete in more shows. We are also spreading the word about this to our community who want to get into WP and other activities.

6. We can STILL expand our dog family. JR and I feel like making this decision we can make room to adopt more dogs instead of adding to the population problem. We would love to have a bigger dog family once we build our house and move to our 5 acres. 

7. NO MORE HEATS!!! She is 2 years old and an inside dog...need I say more.

Again, please be kind with your comments. Please don't look at me negatively because how I use to think. The bottom line is that I am taking another step in become a responsible owner even though I do conside myself as one. These dogs, and Karma especially, educate me everyday. I am just doing my part.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Great news, and I'm so proud of you for taking the time to educate yourself and make such a wise decision! As has been said many times, just because your dog has titles in something, doesn't mean the dog should be bred. I'm very happy that you understand that, and are willing to do what is right for the breed, as well as Karma! Kudos to you, Jennifer, for making an educated decision and for being confident enough to share it here on the board!


----------



## jennjenn5282 (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks LadyPit. I also hope they there might be somebody else on this site that might read it and change there minds about breeding there dogs who doesn't have papers.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Yes, we can only hope. I'm glad that you chose to share that with us all, and before you got into a predicament where you had to learn from experience. I'll keep my fingers crossed for Miss Karma and I'm sending good vibes your way. I'm sure she'll be fine.. but it never hurts to have a little extra oomph on your side, ya know!?


----------



## jennjenn5282 (Jul 6, 2010)

Yea It will be pretty nerve racking for the next month for me. As soon as we get Karma taken care of we will be sending our newest addition Dozer (I know, I know pics need to be up...working on it this weekend...lol) to get his ears done.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

there's nothing wrong with owning an intact animal as long as you are responsible and can contain it properly. My Bernie is not fixed and probably won't be and he has papers. However, that does not mean I am planning on breeding him at all. I just think he needs the test to grow properly and I haven't noticed any different in a fixed or intact dog to make me change my mind about it.


----------



## jennjenn5282 (Jul 6, 2010)

I am not saying that if you don't have a registered that it HAS to be fixed. I am just saying that since we want to involve Karma in sports that is was the logical and ethical decision for my family. If you have a in-tact dog and are responsible, then that is your decision. Again, this is just my opinion.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Glad to hear you changed your mind and outlook on things!Sending happy vibes your way as well!
That's going to be my next step with Fatboy.Get him a little snip snip done


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

I dont see any benefit in fixing a dog unless they are prone to running away or getting a household dog pregnat. Nature gave me them their hormones for a reason and taking it away impedes biological function.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

davidfitness83 said:


> I dont see any benefit in fixing a dog unless they are prone to running away or getting a household dog pregnat. Nature gave me them their hormones for a reason and taking it away impedes biological function.


Well with me it's got to be either one or the other.Now since I have both a male and female then one has to be fixed.I can only be around them both for so long before they start trying to get down to business.Thank god that hasn't started yet!lol


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Congrats on your decision Jennifer!! I will help Bev (LadyPit) in sending even more oomph your way Real question here: Is it a myth or has it been medically proven that nuetering greatly decreases the chances for cancers in the genital area, because that was the main reason I nuetered?


----------



## Angie (Jul 2, 2010)

davidfitness83 said:


> I dont see any benefit in fixing a dog unless they are prone to running away or getting a household dog pregnat. Nature gave me them their hormones for a reason and taking it away impedes biological function.


Technically dogs were made by man?


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Lol really ? So men designed the dog from DNA up? Built all the organs, nervous system all by hand ?


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

davidfitness83 said:


> Lol really ? So men designed the dog from DNA up? Built all the organs, nervous system all by hand ?


I didn't think we were that good!


----------



## jennjenn5282 (Jul 6, 2010)

I just dropped Karma at the Vets office this morning...I will be a nervous wreck today until I pick her up this afternoon. Thanks again for the vibes!!!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Hey, Jennifer.. I'll be keeping Karma on my mind today.. she'll be fine, I'm sure. Please be sure to keep us posted on her progress!


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

Prayers and good vibes being sent from me too! But she will be fine... a little groggy, but she will heal and be back to normal soon enough. Just make sure you keep her from activities that could pull or mess with the stitches for about a week or so.


----------



## jennjenn5282 (Jul 6, 2010)

Yea thanks you two. I am sure that Karma will take full advantage of being babied for the next few weeks. I already talked to the people who are helping us with weight pulling and we know that she will be out of that game for about 8 weeks to make sure her stomach muscles heal 100%. Trust me, we are taking every bit of advice to make sure that our baby girl stays healthy.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

jennjenn5282 said:


> Yea thanks you two. I am sure that Karma will take full advantage of being babied for the next few weeks. I already talked to the people who are helping us with weight pulling and we know that she will be out of that game for about 8 weeks to make sure her stomach muscles heal 100%. Trust me, we are taking every bit of advice to make sure that our baby girl stays healthy.


Sounds like Karma has some really good parents Hope she is recovering well!!!


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

Jen Correct me if I am wrong but I seen a pic of Karma you put in the contest. She is beautiful I see what you mean....


----------



## jennjenn5282 (Jul 6, 2010)

Karma's moving slower than normal when I got her home and she slept most of the afternoon in my lap on the couch until her Daddy came home (she said my shift was done...LOL). She hasn't eaten or drank anything yet but I cleaned out her crate good this morning and my mother-in-law will be checking in on her periodically today. Trust me Cujo's Mom, she has everybody in my family wrapped around her paw with that face she has. I did enter her in the DOTM. That's the best pic I got of her right now...gotta get some updated ones outside with my son and our new puppy Dozer.


----------



## jennjenn5282 (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks St. Francis, we try to be good parents. We know its a bigger responsibility to be Pit owner than it is to be a dog owner


----------

